# How to claim Tax back for medical & other expenses



## personal100 (18 Nov 2008)

Hello, can you tell me how to claim back Medical expenses for the previous years and also any other expenses that a PAYE worker can claim? Thanks.


----------



## davidoco (18 Nov 2008)

[broken link removed] 
print out the above form for each year, complete, return to revenue, wait for postman.


----------



## mathepac (18 Nov 2008)

Use the "search" facility in the blue bar. This topic has been covered many times here.


----------



## mirdee (24 Nov 2008)

I'm just wondering if I can reapply for my medical expenses last year because I dont think I did it correctly


----------



## Bedlam (24 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Anybody familiar with Inheritance Tax in the U.K. that could answer the following query.

If you inherit property from a relative who lived in the U.K. Under U.K. rules if you redistribute the inheritance within 2 years you are not liable to any tax? If this is correct and was followed what would the position of the Revenue here be to a such a course of action?

Any feedback appreciated

Thanks


Bedlam


----------

